# Ice Dam Damage and Interior Paint



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Just thought I'd share a project I have been on for 2 weeks. Finished today, these folks had ice dams which resulted in 6 rooms with drywall damage due to leaking. This is my third water damage this year, get your roofs checked! I am looking for other drywall pics but only found one.

Homeowner cooked the roofing company and my crew lunch almost every day, what a plus!

Miller Premium Flat white on all the ceilings, 2 coats with Miller Evolution in canvas (eggshell) sheen on the walls. I installed all new baseboard and window sills and finished them with Miller Premium satin (What was used previously for the trim).


----------

